
Passbolt: oss password manager - based2
https://www.passbolt.com/
======
unicornporn
What would be the security implications of storing all your precious passwords
in a Firefox extension?

~~~
remy_
Passwords are not stored in the firefox extension, they are stored encrypted
server side. The firefox extension is there make sure the cryptographic
library (openpgp.js) cannot be tampered with (via MiM/XSS for example).

